# Risikobeurteilung / Risikominderung / SF mit PL



## Profilator (25 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Aufgabenstellung : CNC Werkzeugmaschine als Vollautomat mit schnell fahrenden Maschinenschlitten ( Servoantriebe ), die Maschine ist eingehaust mit einer Kabine, diese hat 3 Türen als Zugang für Wartung, Umrüsten, das übliche halt.
Die Maschine hat natürlich auch noch Spindeln, Pneumatik usw., aber das soll hier nicht interessieren.

Jetzt mache ich die Risikobeurteilung gem. ISO 12100 / 14121 (in Kurzform) :
- Lebensphase Betrieb, Betriebsart Automatik/Produktion -
Gefährdung Quetschen, Stossen durch schnell fahrenden Maschinenschlitten.

Risikoeinschätzung : Abschätzung von Schadensausmaß + Wahrscheinlichkeit. Leider geben die Normen hierzu keine Bewertungsmatrix oder ähnliches vor. In der Literatur findet man diverse Matrixen / Punktebewertungsverfahren. Im Prinzip kann ich das machen wie ich will. Oft wird hierzu auch der PL-Graph aus der 13849 herangezogen, was aus meiner Sicht aber Quatsch ist da der PL in die 13849 gehört und da bin ich ja noch garnicht.
Also ich komme zum Ergebnis: Schadensausmaß "Groß" + Wahrscheinlichkeit "Groß" da ich an dieser Stelle ja die Maschine nackt, also ohne Schutzmaßnahme betrachten muß.

Jetzt erfolgt die Entscheidung eine Risikominderung ist notwendig.

Risikominderung : Die Norm fordert als 1. Schritt _Beseitigung von Gefährdungen oder Risikoreduzierung durch den Entwurf. _> Nicht umsetzbar, da die Maschinenschlitten nunmal fahren müssen. Also 2. Schritt _Risikominderung durch Schutzeinrichtungen und mögliche ergänzende Schutzmaßnahmen. _Ich entscheide mich für o.g. Kabine als feststehende trennende Schutzeinrichtung. Mit Zugangsmöglichkeit nur noch durch die besagten Türen. Durch diese weitgehende Abdeckung der Maschine wir die Wahrscheinlichkeit die Gefährdung zu erreichen auf jeden Fall deutlich reduziert.

Jetzt erfolgt die Entscheidung das Risiko ist noch nicht hinreichend vermindert.

Wenn die Türen zu sind ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit "Null", da die gefährliche Bewegung nicht erreicht werden kann. Also Risiko = 0, perfekt! Aber es könnte ja jemand die Tür öffnen wenn die Maschine läuft. Also _ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme _in Form der Sicherheitsfunktion (SF) "Maschine Stop wenn Tür nicht zu"

Jetzt erfolgt die Entscheidung das Risiko ist hinreichend vermindert.

Bis hierhin bin ich noch immer im Bereich der ISO 12100 / 14121. Die verlasse ich jetzt und nehme mir die ISO 13849 zu Hand, denn ich habe ja soeben eine SF definiert. 

Und in der 13849 steht jetzt: _Nach der Risikobeurteilung. . . muss der Konstrukteur entscheiden, welcher Beitrag der Risikominderung von jeder relevanten Sicherheitsfunktion benötigt wird.... _Klar, weiter steht da: _Die Risikominderung durch andere technische Maßnahmen ...(z. B. mechanische trennende Schutzeinrichtungen) ... können bei der Bestimmung des PL__r __der vorgesehenen Sicherheitsfunktion berücksichtigt werden._

Da richte ich mich nach. Ich muß den PLr bestimmen für meine SF "Maschine Stop wenn Tür nicht zu". Dazu berücksichtige ich also bei der weiteren Vorgehensweise die ja vorhandene weitgehende Einhausung der Maschine. Jetzt schaue ich in den Anhang A der 13849 : _Bei der Einschätzung des Risikos durch einen Ausfall einer Sicherheitsfunktion ..._ Aha, ich muß also einschätzen was passieren kann wenn jemand die Tür öffnet aber die Maschine nicht stoppt.
Also :
_S2 ernste Verletzung_ > Klare Sache
_F1 selten bis weniger häufig_ > Da Vollautomat
_ob eine Gefährdungssituation erkannt oder vermieden werden kann,
P__1 möglich unter bestimmten Bedingungen_ > Da wird’s spannend, ich meine P1 ist absolut angemessen, da bei Ausfall der SF eine Gefährdungssituation vermieden werden kann indem man einfach die Tür nicht bei laufender Maschine öffnet. Was an sich schon ein Bedienfehler wäre. Selbst dann kann eine Gefährdungssituation erkannt werden, denn Türen haben üblicherweise die Aufgabe vor irgend etwas ("Gefährlichem") zu schützen/abzusichern. Ich halte es also für _möglich unter bestimmten Bedingungen _die Gefährdungssituation zu vermeiden oder auch zu erkennen.

Somit komme ich auf einen PLr von S2 + F1 + P1 = PL c !

Das finde ich interessant, für schnell fahrenden Maschinenschlitten mit Servoantrieben unter den gegeben Bedingungen auf PL c zu kommen.

Oder ist in meiner "Ablaufkette" ein Denkfehler ?? Freue mich auf Eure Einschätzungen dazu.



MfG


----------



## Tommi (25 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

die Faktoren P1 und P2 sind immer irgendwie individuell, der Pessimist sagt PLd,
der Optimist PLc. Ich habe Maschinen auch schon so wie Du betrachtet.

Für Drehmaschinen gibt es aber die C-Norm DIN EN ISO 23125, die schreibt für
Bedienerbereiche PLd- und nur für Wartungsbereiche PLc vor.
Für andere Werkzeugmaschinen wird das ähnlich sein, ich weiß nicht, ob es
da schon aktuelle C-Normen gibt. Wenn ich Zeit habe, schaue ich mal nach.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (27 Juli 2012)

Hallo
Profılator hıer werde ıch Dır eıne Anwort geben wenn ıch wıeder an eınem ordentlıchen Rechner sıtze, aber Tommı hat Dır schon den Tıpp gegeben mıt der C Norm
Und beı dem Faktor P ıst auch des Verhındern des unerwarteten Wıederanlauf zuberuecksıchtıgen.

Also da hat eıner dıe Fınger oder Haende drın.


----------



## Safety (4 August 2012)

Hallo,
So hier meine Antworten:



> Hallo,
> 
> Aufgabenstellung : CNC Werkzeugmaschine als Vollautomat mit schnell fahrenden Maschinenschlitten ( Servoantriebe ), die Maschine ist eingehaust mit einer Kabine, diese hat 3 Türen als Zugang für Wartung, Umrüsten, das übliche halt.
> Die Maschine hat natürlich auch noch Spindeln, Pneumatik usw., aber das soll hier nicht interessieren.



Hierzu gibt es eine bzw. mehrere Typ-C Normen, sehen wir uns mal die EN 12417 Bearbeitungszentren an.
Wenn es eine C-Norm gibt sollte man diese auch anwenden, hier ist der größte Teil der Risikobeurteilung schon gemacht und es werden auch entsprechende Sicherheitsmaßnahmen und Prüfungen vorgegeben, bei dieser Norm leider noch Kategorien nach EN 954-1, hier empfehle ich die Umsetzungstabelle aus dem BGIA Report 2/2008 Tabelle 5.3 anzuwenden, da die EN 954-1 in keinem Fall mehr dem Stand der Technik entspricht.



> Jetzt mache ich die Risikobeurteilung gem. ISO 12100 / 14121 (in Kurzform) :
> - Lebensphase Betrieb, Betriebsart Automatik/Produktion -
> Gefährdung Quetschen, Stossen durch schnell fahrenden Maschinenschlitten.
> 
> Risikoeinschätzung : Abschätzung von Schadensausmaß + Wahrscheinlichkeit. Leider geben die Normen hierzu keine Bewertungsmatrix oder ähnliches vor. In der Literatur findet man diverse Matrixen / Punktebewertungsverfahren. Im Prinzip kann ich das machen wie ich will. Oft wird hierzu auch der PL-Graph aus der 13849 herangezogen, was aus meiner Sicht aber Quatsch ist da der PL in die 13849 gehört und da bin ich ja noch garnicht.


Man kann verschiedene Verfahren zur Risikoeinschätzung anwenden, es gibt aber kein Genormtes Verfahren. Es gibt Unternehmen die hier schon den Anhang A der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 anwenden, finde ich auch nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft, aber Du brauchst diese Einschätzung nicht vorzunehmen da diese die Normenersteller der EN 12417 schon gemacht haben. Hier liegt der Vorteil einer Typ-C Norm, ich muss dann nur noch prüfen ob dies auch so passt was da steht und entsprechend Dokumentieren. Und vor allem wird mir ein zu erreichendes Ziel vorgegeben nämlich den Stand der Technik dieser Norm und ein entsprechendes Restrisiko was als akzeptabel angesehen wird.



> Also ich komme zum Ergebnis: Schadensausmaß "Groß" + Wahrscheinlichkeit "Groß" da ich an dieser Stelle ja die Maschine nackt, also ohne Schutzmaßnahme betrachten muß.
> 
> Jetzt erfolgt die Entscheidung eine Risikominderung ist notwendig.
> 
> ...


Hierzu ist die DIN EN 953 und die DIN EN 13857 zu beachten. Aber auch hier sagt die C-Norm einiges und kann durch aus mehr oder auch weniger als die A, und B-Normen verlangen. C-Normen können A,B-Normen überschreiben.



> Jetzt erfolgt die Entscheidung das Risiko ist noch nicht hinreichend vermindert.
> 
> Wenn die Türen zu sind ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit "Null", da die gefährliche Bewegung nicht erreicht werden kann. Also Risiko = 0,


Risiko = 0 gibt es nicht! Wie hoch ein Restrisiko sein darf, kannst Du dann aus der C-Norm entnehmen, wenn man die darin enthaltenen Schutzmaßnahmen ausgeführt hat und nochmal geprüft hat ob diese auch noch dem Stand entsprechen.



> perfekt! Aber es könnte ja jemand die Tür öffnen wenn die Maschine läuft. Also _ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme _in Form der Sicherheitsfunktion (SF) "Maschine Stop wenn Tür nicht zu"


Dies ist keine ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme, dies ist z.B. eine Handlung im Notfall nach DIN EN 13850.

Eine Schutztür die geöffnet ist stellt keine trennende Schutzeinrichtung dar. Also ist bei der Maschine ohne Verriegelungsschalter, welcher mit der der Steuerung verknüpft ist, ein zugriff jederzeit möglich.




> Jetzt erfolgt die Entscheidung das Risiko ist hinreichend vermindert.


Siehe Typ-C Norm, es kann sein das zur weiteren Risikominderung noch entsprechende Einträge in der BA und Warnhinweise nötig sind.



> Bis hierhin bin ich noch immer im Bereich der ISO 12100 / 14121. Die verlasse ich jetzt und nehme mir die ISO 13849 zu Hand, denn ich habe ja soeben eine SF definiert.
> 
> Und in der 13849 steht jetzt: _Nach der Risikobeurteilung. . . muss der Konstrukteur entscheiden, welcher Beitrag der Risikominderung von jeder relevanten Sicherheitsfunktion benötigt wird.... _Klar, weiter steht da: _Die Risikominderung durch andere technische Maßnahmen ...(z. B. mechanische trennende Schutzeinrichtungen) ... können bei der Bestimmung des PLr der vorgesehenen Sicherheitsfunktion berücksichtigt werden._
> 
> ...


Bei einer Schutztür kann es folgende SF geben.

Sicherheitsgerichtetes abschalten anhalten der gefahrbringenden Bewegungen
Verhindern der unerwarteten Wiederanlaufens
Wenn die Gefährdung nicht innerhalb einer zu bestimmenden Zeit beendet ist, Zuhaltung der Tür.



> Das finde ich interessant, für schnell fahrenden Maschinenschlitten mit Servoantrieben unter den gegeben Bedingungen auf PL c zu kommen.
> 
> Oder ist in meiner "Ablaufkette" ein Denkfehler ?? Freue mich auf Eure Einschätzungen dazu.



Denkfehler bestehen bei Deinem Ansatz grundsätzlich mal nicht. 
Aber die Typ C-Norm gibt vor:
Verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtungen Kategorie 3 (EN 954-1) übersetz nach BGIA Report 2/2008 Tabelle 5.3 in PLd Kategorie 3
Wenn Zugang weniger als einmal pro Stunde dann Kategorie 1 (EN 951-1) übersetz nach BGIA Report 2/2008 Tabelle 5.3 in PLc Kategorie 1
Ich komme hier meist auf PLd aber wie man sieht lässt die C-Norm auch PLc zu.
Auch beachten muss man die EN 1088 hier nicht vergessen den Abschnitt 5.7 „Konstruktion zum Verringern von Umgehungsmöglichkeiten“ ist ein immer mehr in den Vordergrund rückendes Thema. 
So das ist meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Profilator (6 August 2012)

Hallo Safety,

vielen Dank für die mal wieder umfassende Beantwortung.

Aber das bedeuted doch letztlich das ich auf der gleichen Schiene mit der C-Norm liege, wenn diese unter
der Voraussetzung _Wenn Zugang weniger als einmal pro Stunde _genau wie ich auch auf PLc kommt.

Wäre der Zugang aus meinem Beispiel "Häufig" dann käme ich ja auch auf  S2 + F2 + P1 = PLd, was dann
auch analog zur C-Norm wäre.


----------



## cramled (14 August 2012)

Hallo Safety,
ich habe die Zusammenfassung mit großer Interesse gelesen.
Wir haben aktuell ähnliche Diskussionen im Bereich des Sondermaschinenbaus beim Betrieb von XY Portalen in einer Zelle.
Hinzu kommt jedoch die Anforderung das Portal mit reduzierter Geschwindigkeit bei überbrückter Türe, Überbrückung durch Schlüssel, im Einrichtbetrieb zu Verfahren.
Zusätzlich zum Schlüssel (eingewiesener Bediener) kommt bei überbrückter Sicherheitstechnik (Türe) noch ein 2 kanaliger, 3 stufiger Zustimmtaster zum Einsatz. Der ZT sichert das System gegen unbeabsichtigtes Starten bzw. loslaufen der Achse und bindet bei Bedienung im Einrichtbetrieb bei Hände des Bedieners an das Bedienpult. Trotz dieser Massnahmen haben wir regelmäßig die Fragestellung muss die reduzierte Geschwindigkeit über eine SF im Servoverstärker realisiert werden.
Gibt es hiezu Meinungen /Erfahrungen ?

mfG
cramled


----------



## Ralle (14 August 2012)

Du musst sicherstellen, dass der Servo sicher abschaltet, wenn die sichere Geschwindigkeit, warum auch immer, überschritten wird. Entweder, du hast einen Servo, der diese Überwachung intern bereits enthält (Siemens, Bosch-Rexroth, SEW) und dann sicher hält bzw. abschaltet, oder du hast eine externe Überwachung (gibt es m.W. z.Bsp. von Pilz für das PNOZMulti), die dann dafür sorgt, dass der Servo sicher hält bzw. abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## Profilator (14 August 2012)

Hallo,

diese Diskussion hatten wir auch schon an anderer Stelle. Es gibt dazu 2 Lager, die einen die 
sagen das MUSS eine sicher red. Geschwindigkeit sein, und eben die anderen die nicht unbedingt dieser Meinung sind.

Ich persönlich sehe das so:
Es wir immer eine reduzierte Geschwindigkeit gefordert. Nirgendwo steht sicher reduziert im Sinne von Safety Integrated o. Ä. Das ist eine Interpretation, weil es sich um eine Sicherheitsfunktion (SF) handelt wird da schnell mal sichere Geschwindigkeit draus - zu sicher reduziert ist es dann nicht mehr weit. Hängt natürlich wie immer zunächst von der Risikobeurteilung ab, und welche Qualität meine SF reduzierte Geschwindigkeit haben muß. Einen PL d / e werde ich wohl nur mit einer sicher reduzierten Geschwindigkeit hinbekommen.

Die Normen sind ja für alle Arten von Maschinen gedacht, auch für dampfgetriebene oder ganz einfache Dinger. Und die sagen, wenn die Tür offen ist, dann darf sich das aber nur langsam Bewegen, im Gegensatz zu der Geschwindigkeit im normalen Betrieb. Am weitesten geht hier nach meinem Wissen die 12417 (Fräs/Bearbeitungszentren) die für die reduzierte Geschwindigkeit
eine Überwachung fordert. Eine CNC-Maschine mit Servoantrieben und Wegmeßsystemen hat systembedingt eine permanente Überwachung der Achsposition/Geschwindigkeit. Was bei o.g. Dampfmaschinen nicht unbedingt der Fall ist.


MfG


----------



## Ralle (14 August 2012)

Profilator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> diese Diskussion hatten wir auch schon an anderer Stelle. Es gibt dazu 2 Lager, die einen die
> sagen das MUSS eine sicher red. Geschwindigkeit sein, und eben die anderen die nicht unbedingt dieser Meinung sind.
> ...



Die Frage ist ja dann, wenn der Mann mit dem Zustimmtaster die Maschine betritt und man hat nur eine reduzierte Geschwindigkeit, wass passiert dann bei einer Fehlfunktion/-programmierung des Servos. Der rast nun z.Bsp. mit hoher Geschwindigkeit los und Abschalten soll der Kollege mit dem Zustimmtaster, wenn er das denn überhaupt noch schafft. Ich denke, in dem Falle, dass eine Mensch die Bühne betritt geht nur sichere reduzierte Geschwindigkeit, also automatisches sicheres Abschalten bei Überschreiten dieser Geschwindigkeit. Bin mal gespannt, was safety dazu sagt.


----------



## Ralle (14 August 2012)

Profilator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> diese Diskussion hatten wir auch schon an anderer Stelle. Es gibt dazu 2 Lager, die einen die
> sagen das MUSS eine sicher red. Geschwindigkeit sein, und eben die anderen die nicht unbedingt dieser Meinung sind.
> ...



Die Frage ist ja dann, wenn der Mann mit dem Zustimmtaster die Maschine betritt und man hat nur eine reduzierte Geschwindigkeit, was passiert dann bei einer Fehlfunktion/-programmierung des Servos. Der rast nun z.Bsp. mit hoher Geschwindigkeit los und Abschalten soll der Kollege mit dem Zustimmtaster, wenn er das denn überhaupt noch schafft. Ich denke, in dem Falle, dass ein Mensch die Bühne betritt, geht nur sichere reduzierte Geschwindigkeit, also automatisches sicheres Abschalten bei Überschreiten dieser Geschwindigkeit. Bin mal gespannt, was safety dazu sagt.


----------



## Profilator (14 August 2012)

Hallo,

hängt sicher von der RB ab und der Höhe des Risiko, das ich mindern muss.
Wenn der Zugang selten ist (F1) und es Möglich ist unter bestimmten Bedingungen die Gefährdungssituation zu vermeiden oder erheblich zu reduzieren (P1) -> auch durch den Zustimmtaster, denn dazu ist der ja da, dann komm ich auf einen PLr von max c. Den 
erreicht man mit einer Kat 1 - Struktur (1-Kanalig ohne Rückführung/Überwachung). Wo 
ist da die Begründung für eine "sichere" Geschwindigkeit zu sehen, die ja auf dem Niveau
Kat 3/4 bzw. PLd/e angesiedelt ist. 

MfG


----------



## cramled (14 August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Danke für die Einschätzungen.
Gerade die RB ob wir im PLc oder PLd landen finde spannend.
Bei uns handelt es sich um eine Zelle mit einem XY Portal mit Schütztüren, nicht begehbar. Dauer des Zugangs bzw. Überbrückung der Türen nicht häufiger als 1x pro Stunde.
Restrisiko "Servo startet mit einer höheren Geschwindigkeit als erwartet, Bediener kann via ZT nicht mehr stoppen und es kommt zu einer Quetschung". 
Eine erste Vermeidung wäre möglich via SW möglich-> via Bus Geschwindigkeit setzen -> via Bus Geschwindigkeit abfragen -> wenn Anfrage IO - Bewegung starten.
Sollte der Antrieb nun schneller starten wie erwartet müssen bereits zwei Fehlfunktionen vorliegen. 
Fehler im 1. Auftrag: Vorgabewert nicht angenommen aber fehlerfrei quittiert
Fehler im 2. Auftrag: korrekte Geschwindigkeit zurückgemeldet aber anschließend schneller gestartet
Kann eine solche Lösung - nur Software - gelten ?

Ich möchte mich nicht gegen den Einsatz eines sicheren Antriebsverstärkers stemmen, jedoch bedeutet dies heute teilweise, dass der Sprung auf größere Produktfamilien bei den Herstellern vorgenommen  werden muss. Nicht nur höhere Kosten, auch größere Baugrössen, kleine Schutzarten und somit eine negative Auswirkung auf Schaltschrank sind folgen.


----------



## Safety (14 August 2012)

Hallo,
Fangen wir bei der Grundforderung an:
MRL: 1.2.5
der Betrieb gefährlicher Funktionen ist nur unter geringeren
Risikobedingungen möglich, und Gefährdungen, die sich aus
Befehlsverkettungen ergeben, werden ausgeschaltet;
Leitfaden:
die dritte Voraussetzung schreibt vor, dass die Deaktivierung der normalen
Schutzvorrichtungen durch andere Schutzmaßnahmen kompensiert werden
muss, beispielsweise durch eine geringere Betriebsgeschwindigkeit und/oder Schrittbetrieb der beweglichen Teile. Die Schutzfunktion muss für gefährliche Teile, zu denen kein Zugang erforderlich ist, aufrechterhalten bleiben;

Also die geringere Betriebsgeschwindigkeit wird zur Risikominderung gefordert da ja jetzt z.B. bei geöffneter verriegelter trennender Schutzeinrichtung eine Gefährliche Bewegung zugelassen wird. Die geringe Geschwindigkeit ist aber nur eine Maßnahme.

Welches Gefährdungsereignis müssen wir jetzt in Risikobeurteilung betrachten:
*Ursprung **in Zusammenhang stehend mit:*
der Steuerung:
Gefährdungsereignis:
- Herabfallen oder Herausschleudern eines sich bewegenden Maschinenteils oder eines in der Maschine festgeklemmten Werkstückes
-Ausfall von Einrichtungen zum Anhalten von sich bewegenden Teilen
-Maschinentätigkeit als Ergebnis der Wirkungslosigkeit (Umgehen oder Ausfall) von Schutzeinrichtungen
-ungesteuerte Bewegungen (einschließlich Geschwindigkeitsänderung)
-unbeabsichtigter/unerwarteter Anlauf
-weitere Gefährdungsereignisse durch Ausfälle oder unzureichende Konstruktion der Steuerung

Also es ist eine Risikominderung nach  MRL nötig siehe 1.2.5 und die Risikobeurteilung hat die oben aufgeführte Gefährdungsereignis ergeben. 
Jetzt muss man nach MRL und DIN EN ISO 12100 das Risikoeinschätzen, hier gibt es kein genormtes Verfahren also können wir uns was aussuchen. Wie auch immer wenn man bei dieser Einschätzung zu dem Schluss kommt es ist eine Risikominderung nötig dann greift das 3 Schritt verfahren.

Inhärent sicher Konstruktion
Technische Schutzmaßnahme
Benutzerinformation und Schulung
Wir werden dann beim Schritt 2 landen und da es eine Steuerungstechnische Maßnahme ist die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 anwenden. Hier ist einer der ersten Schritte eine weitere Risikoeinschätzung um den PLr zu ermitteln, auch nicht genormt.

Wenn für diese Maschine eine Typ-C Norm existiert ist es immer sehr ratsam da auch nach zu sehen, denn man geht davon aus, dass hier der Stand der Technik zum Erstellungszeitraum vorgelegen hat und dieses Niveau ist das was der Gesetzgeber mindestens verlangt. Es ist aber immer noch zu prüfen ob es nicht schon einen besseren Stand der Technik gibt.

Auch wenn man keine C-Norm findet sollte man sich Lösungen ansehen die Ähnliche Risiken abdecken wie die bei der zu konstruierenden Maschine.

So was steht nun in diesen Typ-C Normen zu der Grenzgeschwindigkeitsüberwachung oder Kriechgang oder verminderten Geschwindigkeit. Hier kann man sich mal ansehen wie die Ersteller das Risiko der Geschwindigkeitsänderung eingeschätzt haben, ist ja der für diesen Maschinentyp gegeben Stand der Technik.

EN ISO 23125:
Grenzdrehzahlüberwachung für Spindeln = PLd
Grenzgeschwindigkeitsüberwachung für Achsen = PLc

EN 1010-1
Kriechgeschwindigkeit = PLd

DIN EN 13218
*5.10.4.3 *Einrichtbetrieb
Beim Einrichtbetrieb sind bei geöffneten trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen Bewegungsabläufe zulässig, wenn folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind:
- die Schleifspindel darf eingeschaltet sein, es erfolgt aber keine Bearbeitung, die Umfangsgeschwindigkeit des Schleifkörpers darf 50 m/s nicht überschreiten,
- Begrenzung der Vorschubgeschwindigkeit für das Verfahren der Achsen auf 2 m/min oder auf schrittweise Bewegungen von nicht mehr als 6 mm. Achsen mit Verfahrwegen von mehr als 1 m dürfen mit Vorschubgeschwindigkeiten bis 5 m/min verfahren werden.
Die Steuerung der Bewegungen muss mit Tippschaltung oder mit einem elektronischen Handrad und
Not-Aus-Einrichtung in unmittelbarer Nähe erfolgen, wenn die Begrenzung der Vorschubgeschwindigkeiten bei Maschinen mit elektronischer Steuerung gemäß Kategorie 3, bei Maschinen ohne elektronische Steuerung gemäß Kategorie 1 nach EN 954-1 ausgeführt ist.
Wenn die Begrenzung der Vorschubgeschwindigkeiten gemäß Kategorie B nach EN 954-1 erfolgt, muss die Steuerung der Bewegungen mit Tippschaltung in Verbindung mit einer 3-stufigen Zustimmeinrichtung oder 2-stufigen Zustimmeinrichtung mit Not-Aus-Einrichtung erfolgen.
-Begrenzung der Drehzahl der Werkstückspindel auf _n _≤ 50 min−1. Bei regelbarem Antrieb ist für die Drehzahlbegrenzung Kategorie 3 nach EN 954-1 anzuwenden. Die Steuerung der Bewegung muss mit Tippschalter oder mit einem elektronischen Handrad und Not-Aus-Einrichtung in unmittelbarer Nähe oder mit Starttaste in Verbindung mit einer Zustimmeinrichtung erfolgen.

DIN EN 13898
Reduzierte Geschwindigkeit = Kategorie 3
DIN EN 14070
Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungssteuerung, = Kategorie 3, falls nicht erreichbar Kombination mit Zustimmtaste und weitere Maßnahmen.
Bei der EN 12417 Bearbeitungszentren muss man den Anwendungsbereich beachten:
*1.5 *. Bei Gefährdungen die aus anderen Bearbeitungsverfahren herrühren (z:B. Schleifen, Drehen, Umformen, Elektroerodieren (EDM), Laser-Bearbeitung), werden durch andere Normen abgedeckt (siehe Literaturhinweise).

Bedeutet man muss sich auch diese C-Normen ansehen.

EN 201
Kombination von  Zustimmtaster = Kategorie 1 Geschwindigkeit = Kategorie B



Es ist also Abhängig von der Risikobeurteilung, wie man sieht gibt es verschiedene Ergebnisse in den Normen, aber die meisten die eine Risikoeinschätzung für die Geschwindigkeitsänderung machen kommen zu einem Sicherheitsniveau, welches man dann erfüllen muss und das ist mit einfacher Softwarelösung schwer.


----------

